# opening morning bull



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I always enjoy checking out everybody's opening day posts. I've always wondered what it would be like to fill my tag within hours of daylight on opening day. Today I was blessed enough to find out. I ended up having the opportunity hunting on some private ground in an open bull unit. At about 7:00 AM I was getting a little stiff so I stood up to stretch. As luck would have it as I'm in mid stretch I see a set of antlers pop out of the trees. I immediately froze and waited for him to move behind a tree before I crouched down and got my bow ready. He paused broadside at about 50 yards to much on a bush. I was very tempted to take that shot, but there was water at about 35 yards, and I was pretty sure he would stop for a drink. When he was half way to the water he stopped and stared right at me. I thought for sure I was busted. I remained motionless until he convinced himself that everything was okay and proceeded to the water. He put his head down for a drink, which conveniently blocked his view of me. With him at 35 yards and slightly quartering toward me I pulled back. Of course it couldn't be that easy. My string pulled by face mask over my eye so I had to lower the string and fix my mask. As I'm fixing my mask he pops his head up and stares at me again. I freeze again until he puts his head back down. I pulled back, took aim and let it fly. My arrow hit exactly where I wanted it to and sunk up to the fletching. He jumped away and was immediately out of my view. I learned my lesson last year and managed to wait for a full hour before tracking this time. Longest hour of my life. I had some breakfast and prepared for the work ahead. There was a great blood trail for the whole 50 yards down the hill to where he was lying dead with my arrow sticking out his opposite side about 12". What a day. I harvested my bull last year from the same stand to another bull drinking from the same water. It was eery how similar the two hunts were. This gave me the perfect opportunity to correct my mistakes from last year. Last year I shot about 3" lower and was using the Cabela's expandable broadhead. This resulted in only penetrating through about 50% of the elk. Luckily I still found him last year. This year I placed the shot nearly perfectly and the 125 grain Muzzy went all the way through. At least I'm learning something along the way and having a great time while I'm at it. Now to find a deer...


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats! Any pics?

edit: oh... there they are...  good work!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it!!!!! Congrats and a great story!!!


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome bull, which unit did you take him from? My bro stocked onto a 170 26" 4 point this morning but got busted by the stupid 2 point that was with him at 65 yards. He made the ethical decision and didn't take the shot at 65.

Congrats!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great story and it looks like a nice area to hunt. I can't believe the opener is here already.....


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good going. Got a lot of meat now.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool man, good shot, and great story.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great work! congrats!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. This is the first sucess picture I have seen this year for the Utah hunts.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome! It was hot today. I didn't see a single elk. AFCYN in the next drainage over let a small bull walk. There is lots of hunt left! -/O\-


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice bull


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done..........o.k. I really prefer medium well.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

WTG, buddy!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice bull, I am so jealous! I had a similar bull at 70 yards sat morning and the cow he was following decided not to come any closer. You will be eating good for a while mmmm,mmm, elk steaks!!



Troutsman said:


> My bro stocked onto a 170 26" 4 point this morning but got busted by the stupid 2 point that was with him at 65 yards. He made the ethical decision and didn't take the shot at 65.


that takes alot of composure, good for him! should have shot the tasty two point.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats!! Thats awsome!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go. Congrats!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work man... thats a great story. Glad you had time to fix your gear and still take the shot.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I love seeing the success stories. Way to go.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome job great story. 8)


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome story and hunt!!! Congrats


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job man, it is nice when everything works out as planned.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job, congrats!


----------



## mitchstowe (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a liver shot if I have ever seen one. And that is not a bad thing at all. Any animal wont last long after a broadhead tears through the liver. Almost the same a vitals. I have actually had animal go further after a double lunger than when the liver gets whacked. Nice work.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey congratulations! Great work on a very nice bull.....


----------

